# Windows Live Mail 2011



## Moviesla (Oct 22, 2010)

I have been using Windows Live Mail for about a year and like it. However, yesterday I was surprised to find I had been upgraded to Windows Live Mail 2011. Everything works BUT the Junk e-mail protection now no longer functions. Every protection level I choose (then click APPLY and next OKAY), fails or is totally unresponsive. All mail (including tons of spam) now goes into my Inbox. Microsoft offers no direct support, and I get no responses on their forum. Also I tried downloading this program again; however, it sees it's installed and won't re-install it. Help!!


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSG forums.

Up at the top left corner is an icon with a down arrow click on it, scroll down to Options
then on the safety shield. There you can select how you want things handled...
I use this and so far the junk mail is handled just like that. 
Are you running MalwareBytes and/or Superantispyware? They help too.
vicks


----------



## Moviesla (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. Yes, I am familiar with the options settings which I have been changing to see if any of the choices work. None will filter my messages. It was working fine in the previous version. For example clicking on the radio button "Safe List Only" is suppose to connect with my long list of Safe Senders: it doesn't work. None of the other choices affects the incoming e-mails: everything now goes to my inbox.


----------



## Serael7 (Oct 23, 2010)

I am having the exact same problem. So far, I haven't found anyone who has been able to solve it. Hopefully here! Junk mail filters are not doing anything, and all emails are coming to my inbox. As with Moviesla, I understand how to set up the filters, and have used them in the past with the previous version of WLM. Only since the 2011 upgrade have the filters become ineffective for me.


----------



## Serael7 (Oct 23, 2010)

I may have solved the issue, at least here... I did a repair of all Windows Lives Essentials 2011 programs through the uninstall or change program area. Afterwards, the junk filter was working... hopefully it will keep working. I'll let you know.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Glad you seem to have had success in figuring this out!!! 
Feel free to click on the Mark Solved button at the top left of your original post,.
Happy Computing
Vicks


----------



## imanetter2 (Oct 25, 2010)

I changed back to the older version on Windows Live essentials the other day and that version is sending al my junk mail to the inbox, too. I went to add and remove programs to repair it and nothing happens when I click on the remove/repair button. It seems to be frozen on that command. Now what can I do to get the old version to work?


----------



## coastal89 (Oct 15, 2009)

This is the exact reason I came to the forum. I was tired of seeing that I had mail every couple of minutes just to find out that it's really junk mail in my inbox.

Vicks, thanks so much for your input. I changed my settings and hopefully this will now work. For some reason it was set to low which I guess might be the default when it upgraded to 2011.


----------



## imanetter2 (Oct 25, 2010)

I tried repairing Windows Live Essentials through add and remove programs, but I do not get a repair option. All I get to choose from is an uninstall/change button. When I click on it, it doesn't do anything. 
I also went into options and safety options and I set everything there the way it should be. I still get all my spam mail in my inbox, even after performing a system restore to an earlier time when I still had Windows Live 2009 mail. I need some help in what to do to fix this and get 2009 working the right way again.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Have you tried to uninstall the Windows Live Essential, boot the computer and re-install it?
Vicks


----------



## imanetter2 (Oct 25, 2010)

As I said above, *All I get to choose from is an uninstall/change button. When I click on it, it doesn't do anything**.* It's like it's frozen on my computer.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

You might try going to this posting for a possible 'cure'
http://forums.techguy.org/all-other....html?highlight=using+windows+Live+essentials
Vicks


----------



## lareah (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi. I have had the exact problem. I finally found a number to call for Windows support, 1-866-234-6020, and was told that since the software is so new, it will take months to work out all the problems associated making it compatible with different email providers. The tech said my verizon provider is a POP3 server and that the 2011 version is not yet compatible, so the junk mail filters aren't working. The only fix was to uninstall 2011, reinstall the previous version, make sure I don't get auto-updated again, and then wait about six months. By then Microsoft should have worked out all the kinks.
Hope that helps.


----------



## gmac310 (Oct 30, 2010)

I too am having this same problem. Tried changing the filter settings to only accept people from my address book but I still get spam. I even get spam from senders that I put on my blocked senders list.


----------



## lareah (Oct 29, 2010)

According to Microsoft tech support, the filters & spam blockers are not going to work if you have a POP3 server. I think you can find out what kind you have by researching properties or email settings maybe.


----------



## Serael7 (Oct 23, 2010)

I use WLM2011 for three pop3 accounts, and have been able to get the filters/spam blockers to work just fine after repairing the installation of Windows Live Essentials. I know that this option does not work for everyone, but I just had to let you know that if Microsoft tech support said that they wouldn't work with pop3 accounts, they were wrong.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

lareah said:


> According to Microsoft tech support, the filters & spam blockers are not going to work if you have a POP3 server. I think you can find out what kind you have by researching properties or email settings maybe.


Interesting. I have had no problem with my Windows Live Mail setup..,.
VIcks


----------



## gmac310 (Oct 30, 2010)

Yes I do use a POP3 server, but I think I fixed it. Like Serael7 said, I had to remove then reinstall my Windows Live program. I seem to get less spam on the weekends so I'm waiting until tomorrow to see for sure if this fixed it. Thanks for the input folks.


----------



## coastal89 (Oct 15, 2009)

How can I go back to the previous version of Windows Live Mail. I changed the settings and am still getting everything in my inbox. It's so frustrating. I just want to get rid of it and get it back the way it was. Will system restore do this for me?


----------



## lareah (Oct 29, 2010)

System restores are a big pain in my opinion. The guy at Microsoft uninstalled the Windows Live Program (checking all boxes) and then went to the internet and downloaded Windows Live Mail for me--the previous version, not the 2011 one. It took about ten minutes and all my stuff was back to normal.


----------



## gmac310 (Oct 30, 2010)

coastal89 said:


> How can I go back to the previous version of Windows Live Mail. I changed the settings and am still getting everything in my inbox. It's so frustrating. I just want to get rid of it and get it back the way it was. Will system restore do this for me?


I kept the 2011 version. I just went into the control panel and clicked on fix/repair and my problems went away.


----------



## MRRennie (Oct 22, 2009)

Oddly enough I too was having a problem - every time I tied to access my Junk Mail Folder, my system would reboot.

However, using the fix/repair option mentioned in the threads seems to have fixed it !


----------



## coastal89 (Oct 15, 2009)

Will I lose any emails I have saved if I delete the 2011 and install the previous version?


----------



## gmac310 (Oct 30, 2010)

You shouldn't, but if you want to be sure you can always save them on your desktop and then put them back in after the re-install.


----------



## jmilneca (Dec 21, 2010)

What happens to your addresss list and folders when you delete mail 2011? I see that the old mail is still available for download


----------



## jmilneca (Dec 21, 2010)

I tried that. No effect.


----------



## golftrainer (Jan 25, 2011)

Okay I just went through a brutal Windows 7 upgrade. Now Windows Live Mail 2011 is NOT showing any of my email folders or accounts. And the Send/Receive icon cannot be clicked. What now?


----------

